# April-Wolfsbarsch Borkum



## Bobberle81 (24. April 2013)

Hallo Meeresfreunde,

Nachdem ich im vergangenen September auf Borkum war und meine ersten beiden Wölfe landen konnte (Südstrand am Ende der asphaltierten Straße;48 u 53cm), fahre ich am WE (25.04. - 30.04.) wieder nach Borkum. Ich hatte die Hoffnung wieder, wie im vergangenen Jahr, vor dem Familienfrühstück ein paar Barsche zu überlisten. Allerdings sind die Wassertemperaturen momentan ja doch eher mau. Weiß vielleicht jemand ob sich das Wolfsbarsch - fischen zur Zeit lohnt oder werde ich mit meinem Blinker nur  verwaistes Wasser durchpflügen?


----------



## derporto (24. April 2013)

*AW: April-Wolfsbarsch Borkum*



Bobberle81 schrieb:


> Hallo Meeresfreunde,
> 
> Nachdem ich im vergangenen September auf Borkum war und meine ersten beiden Wölfe landen konnte (Südstrand am Ende der asphaltierten Straße;48 u 53cm), fahre ich am WE (25.04. - 30.04.) wieder nach Borkum. Ich hatte die Hoffnung wieder, wie im vergangenen Jahr, vor dem Familienfrühstück ein paar Barsche zu überlisten. Allerdings sind die Wassertemperaturen momentan ja doch eher mau. Weiß vielleicht jemand ob sich das Wolfsbarsch - fischen zur Zeit lohnt oder werde ich mit meinem Blinker nur verwaistes Wasser durchpflügen?


 
Hatte das gleiche Vorhaben wie du, jedoch auf Baltrum, Anfang Mai.

Nach einem ausgiebigen Telefonat mit Andreas Dietrich vom Baltrumer Seepferdchen (WoBa-Experte der Insel und Gastwirt in der Pension Seepferdchen), habe ich es auf frühestens Juni verschoben. 

Auf unseren deutschen Nordseeinseln gilt der Hochsommer generell als beste Zeit. Bestes Strandwetter=bestes Wolfsbarsch-Wetter. 

Normalerweise geht die Saison ca. Mitte Mai los, dieses Jahr hingegen aufgrund des langen Winters eher Anfang Juni.

So seine Worte.

Solltest du jetzt Ende April da sein, probier es lieber mit der Brandungsrute und Watti. Dann hast du, sollte der Wolfsbarsch noch nicht da sein, "nebenbei" die Chance auf Platte.

Berichte mal.

Petri


----------



## Bobberle81 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: April-Wolfsbarsch Borkum*

So, hier mein Bericht:
nachdem wir uns am Hafen mit reichlich Wattwuermern versorgt hatten, sind wir Nachmittag bei auflaufendem Wasser losgezogen. Das Wetter war recht vielversprechend, mit leicht auflandigem Wind und trüben Himmel. Nach extrem beschwerllicher Angelplatzsuche (20 Minuten Fahrrad + ca. 45 min flotter Fußmarsch) haben wir die nord-östliche Spitze erreicht und uns nach Erklimmen einer Düne einen Platz mit scheinbar etwas tieferem Wasser gesucht. Insgesamt kann man jedoch sagen, dass auch in diesem Bereich das Wasser sehr flach ist (wie auf der gesamten Seeseite wie mir ein Einheimischer später berichtete). Resultat von 5h Würmer baden war dann auch 0 Biss, 0 Fisch. Mit unseren recht bescheidenen Wurfweiten von ca. 80m kommt man zu dieser Jahreszeit wohl nicht an den Fisch...

Nach einem Gespräch mit einem einheimischen Angler wagten wir dann noch einen Versuch am Südstrand von der Buhne am Ende der asphaltierten Strasse. Auch hier kann man sagen dass das Wasser sehr weit sehr flach ist. Hier sind allerdings auch massig Krabben unterwegs. Selbst mit Floatern sind die Haken nach 30 Minuten blank. Auch hier nix...

Insgesammt kann man wohl sagen, dass man als Gelegenheits - Meeresangler auf Borkum außerhalb der Wolfsaison keine großen Chancen hat. Mein nächster Borkumurlaub wird auf jeden Fall wieder im Spätsommer stattfinden


----------



## derporto (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: April-Wolfsbarsch Borkum*

Danke Dir für Deinen Bericht, auch wenns fischtehnisch mau aussah.

Für den Wolfsbarsch scheint es aktuell einfach noch nicht warm genug zu sein. Dass allerdings auch keine Platten hochkamen, wundert mich schon ein bisschen.

Bleib am Ball, und wenn du im Spätsommer wieder hochfahren solltest, dann würde ich mich auch dann wieder über einen Bericht freuen 

Für mich gehts ab morgen früh für eine Woche nach Kühlungsborn. Werde ebenso berichten.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## chris-jumper (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: April-Wolfsbarsch Borkum*

Gude, ich fahre am Montag für 12 Tage nach Borkum.
Unser Ferienhaus liegt direkt am Hauptstrand.

Wollt meine Spinnangel mitnehmen und auf Wolfsbarsch gehen.
Ich hab aber meine Bedenken, dass es dort sehr flach ist...

Kann mir bitte einer Tipps geben? (welche Schnur, Köder,- Angelstelle).

Wollt es evtl. auch mal auf Plattfisch probieren. 
Hab leider keine Brandungsangel! Geht da auch eine Wallerrute oder ne Feederangel mit einer sehr festen Spitze?

Angel sonst immer am Rhein... 

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Grüße
chris-jumper




*
*


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: April-Wolfsbarsch Borkum*

Schau Dir das mal hier an: www.wolfsbarsch.com/deutschland-baltrum.html

Plane für dieses jahr ev. auch noch ein Wochenende auf Baltrum.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: April-Wolfsbarsch Borkum*

Hallo Chris-Jumper,#h

ich würde die Sache so angehen:

Lass das schwere Gerät zu Hause. Beschränke dich auf max. 
2 Spinnruten mit unterschiedlichem WG.

Wenn die Wölfe sich nicht gezielt fangen lassen, dann gehe mit der schwereren Spinne und Buttlöffel auf Platte.
Dabei hast du immer noch die Chance auf einen Wolf, der den Watti auch mag.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: April-Wolfsbarsch Borkum*

*


u-see fischer schrieb:



			Schau Dir das mal hier an:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


u-see fischer schrieb:


> *www.wolfsbarsch.com/deutschland-baltrum.html*
> 
> Plane für dieses jahr ev. auch noch ein Wochenende auf Baltrum.


 


Ist generell eine Top- Seite.#6#6

Aber leider seit 3 Wochen nicht aktualisiert. Rob treibt sich anscheinend wieder in der Weltgeschichte rum.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------

